# Not about food, but IN it!



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Gluten does bad things to the human digestive system.it used to not be an issue because it was somewhat hard to come by other than pigging out on white flour, now this disgusting goo is in everything and more toxic than ever!go off gluten, your body will thank you by boosting your energy levels and immune system!

Aspartame is a neurotoxin, tests also show it makes you susceptible to subliminal suggestion.ever wonder why its in everything these days?on the bright side, a diet coke and common aspirin turn into something akin to crystal meth in your nervous system.Wheeeeeeeeee!

Corn syrup.dump this crap in with gluten as something your body neither wants or processes.seems to make your kids stupid and hyperactive too.

Genetically Modified Organisms, like "roundup ready corn"I have some issues with it.I get sick within 5 minutes of eating the stuff, it kills rats that eat it sometimes within minutes, makes others sterile.ALSO your body doesn't recognize its protein structure as food so it doesn't get absorbed. Oh, and they make corn syrup out of it.see above.

Bleached flour and processed white rice.eat library paste, it has more food value.

MSG.Once in a blue moon at the Chinese restaurant won't hurt you, but its in nearly everything now!and they wonder why we're getting fat as hogs and getting diabetes and our heart rates sound like a Rush drum solo...

Soybeans:great food once in a while, but its full of hormones that can cause breast cancer and CIHS [Chemically induced homosexuality syndrome.]seems it jump starts the gene for that.

And while we're on hormones.starter feed for factory chickens is full of growth hormones,meaning it makes you fatter after eating it!beef and pork too, but chicken is the worst culprit.if they didn't kill them at 8 weeks their hearts would explode!

O.K, rant off.I guess you can tell what I've been reading about today!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, well, well... I must say, I never thought you and I would be on the same side. LOL - good post. I don't mind this kind of rant, don't mind at all.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Soybeans & roundup ready corn go hand and hand now ... just so you know.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks republicans for allowing monsanto to patent life... Oops, got political... Seriously tho, dont eat stuff that you don't know how it's grown, check out www.localharvest.org


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree also. Thats why you want to grow and eat your own as much as possible. 
I do like localharvest.org except, even when you buy local that farmer can still be using round up ready corn, just cause its local doesnt mean its organic. Be a smart consumer and ask questions.
I raise our own chickens for meat. YIKES, organic feed is about $27 a 50lb bag. Sounds crazy, but hubby is a meat eater. So I would rather spend that and let them free range and know where are meat is coming from. Sure I can go buy an organic chicken for a few dollars less but I still dont know if they are raised in horrible conditions.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

FatTire said:


> Thanks republicans for allowing monsanto to patent life... Oops, got political... Seriously tho, dont eat stuff that you don't know how it's grown, check out www.localharvest.org


Yea, you did get political ... and I could have done without it.


----------



## TopTop (Nov 11, 2011)

I showed this to my wife, when she got to the soybean part she started laughing. Her lesbian cousin was on soy milk as a baby. Don't all of those metrosexuals at Starbucks order Soy Latte or something like that? I think I smell a class action lawsuit coming up.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*We need to get educated and take a stand*

There are a couple of must see movies if you have any interest in this subject: Food, Inc. and Forks over Knives.

The one thing that struck me in Food, Inc. was all the processed food in America. Go to any grocery store and look at how much food is processed. There are aisles and aisles of "food" that is so far removed from the plants and animals they came from. There are some people who do not eat real food anymore. Most breakfast cereal is a good example.

Being raised on farms and ranches (with various relatives as I was orphaned as a child), I am a meat eater. I have really lost my taste for chicken as an adult. I especially can't stand any poultry in a second meal. No leftover poultry for me. This came on gradually. I understand this might be in part that I have type B blood, but chicken for dinner, no thanks. Turkey for dinner, NO THANKS!

Soybeans were the first GMO, Soy is one of those things that is in almost everything. Eating too much soy will mess your hormones up. Young women I know have already quit anything soy because of its effects.

Eating whole foods, organic (expensive, yes), home grown, heirloom varieties when possible is the best thing to do.

Forks over Knives advocates for plants based diets. You will be healthier if you can go that way. This is really a vegan lifestyle and I can't imagine how I can ever do this. My body craved beef when I tried to be a vegetarian for a year. But, eliminating meat and animal bi-products will greatly reduce heart disease and cancers. I have been trying, but I love milk in my coffee, cheeses, eggs and occassional meat. My body feels as though it is starving when I don't get these and I overeat.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey, Weedy garden, you'd probably like the documentary "Food Matters". I'm sure I'll never be a vegetarian or vegan, but I am trying to get more fresh fruits and vegetables - and as many of those as we can out of our own garden. I've gotten to the point where I don't trust like I once did, and now that lack of trust has come down to our dinner table. I still struggle w/ harvesting our own animals. On those days, I cry, I'm angry, I'm sick to my stomach, I'm fussy and yelly! I hate having to do it, but I can't ask someone to do for me what I can't do myself.


----------

